# NOT MINE: Zapco-i-6-2-i-FORCE-6-5-Component-Car-Speaker



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

Seems like a good deal, never heard these.

Zapco i-6.2 i-FORCE 6.5" Component Car Speaker System - BRAND NEW | eBay


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

ESB as far as I am aware were the go to people for Zapco speakers. I'm tempted to get these just to have them, but that wouldn't be fair to others.


----------



## goodstuff (Jan 9, 2008)

I don't see how you could go wrong at 100.00 for a whole comp set. I would grab them if I wasn't already happy with my speakers.


----------

